# These early mornings are hard work!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy goes back to sleep with her teddy! If only I could do the same!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

dawww!
Vincent is currently snoozing on my lap. So lucky (I currently have bags under my eyes so big I look like a panda...)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah so sweet! I know how she feels................have two grumpy children with Hand, foot and Mouth so no going back to bed for me


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rufini said:


> dawww!
> Vincent is currently snoozing on my lap. So lucky (I currently have bags under my eyes so big I look like a panda...)


Me too!



wellerfeller said:


> Ah so sweet! I know how she feels................have two grumpy children with Hand, foot and Mouth so no going back to bed for me


Oh dear, that's not nice for them!  Hope they feel better soon. xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

as you can see still trying to do pita pata......ggrrrrr


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Daisy looks very content on her new cushion ... yes a lie-in would be so nice! Beautifully wavy coat.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She looks so snuggly.


----------



## laurading (Sep 27, 2011)

It is so interesting.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwww very cute.

I love watching them sleep.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah so sweet! I know how she feels................have two grumpy children with Hand, foot and Mouth so no going back to bed for me


Oh no, wishing them a speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

When I grow up.. I want to be a Cockapoo! What a wonderful life they have!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Sarah and Clare, the girls are fine, lots of spotty blisters and grumpiness but ok, as for me aaaagggghhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

aw, the sweetest photo of daisy. I know! Up at 6.25am this morning and I tried to go back to bed after letting her out but she was barking and whining at the door so did not really fall back to sleep again.


----------

